# Anyone fishing for walleye? Try and beat those guys...



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

WOW!!! Is that for real?? Did he hook all of them on one lure, or were the rest of them following the way smallmouth bass will at times?? Cool one way or the other.

Rob


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ya, I've seen smallies follow in schools, never walleye... Neat!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

3D-GURU said:


> WOW!!! Is that for real?? Did he hook all of them on one lure, or were the rest of them following the way smallmouth bass will at times?? Cool one way or the other.
> 
> Rob


Yep, only one was hooked, the others clung around it till it was too late...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: the kind of story you won't believe without pics


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome, and I think I'd be cussing like that if it happened to me too!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Sweeet...but they better hope the Quebec MNR don't get hold of the video...'cause me thinks that might be illigal...and the QC mnr guys are PERSISTENT!!!!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Actually, in Ontario, this would have been considered illegal, because netting walleye is not allowed. The proper thing would have been to release all of the ones not hooked immediately. This could probably be used as evidence in court!! 

Not trying to bash it here, because I think it is an awesome video, but Pic has a point!!

Rob


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pic said:


> Sweeet...but they better hope the Quebec MNR don't get hold of the video...'cause me thinks that might be illigal...and the QC mnr guys are PERSISTENT!!!!


Ya, I was thinking the same thing too. Same as a foul-hooked fish (even if you weren't gaffing it on purpose), you're supposed to release them as well.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't know for sure, I'll try to get in touch with a game warden about this, because the guy clearly wasn't trying to net the other walleyes. Tough question :set1_thinking: And I know that for some species, like smelt, fishing with that kind of net is allowed.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Is this the same Hunt Fish guys that had prob's in AB a few years ago?


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

I'ld say that they can't get in trouble. He may not have been trying to net them all, just the fish that was on the hook. We also don't know if he released them. For all we could know, by watching the video, he may have released them all, including the hooked fish.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Duh*

As soon as he put them in that live well a crime was committed, laws state i think even in Quebec immediate release ....


----------

